# New lab results... look okay, but.....



## mjcrollard (Jun 22, 2012)

So I have been seeing a new Endo, (diagnosed with Graves last December) he seems okay, I don't have much choice where I live and so far I have been pleased with him.

We had a major snow roll into town today so I had to cancel my appt due to treacherous roads so I called his office to get lab results, find out his thoughts on meds and discuss some concerns I have.

It has been three months since my last labs were taken. The past 2.5 months have been great, I honestly wouldn't know that I had a thyroid issue, felt better than I have in almost a year. Then 2 weeks ago my heart started the palpitations, pretty crazy beats that caused me to take an extra dose of my Beta Blocker a couple times.

My Dr. said my labs are within normal range, that my thyroid isn't causing my palps and I need to consult with my Primary. I have had a couple cardio appts this past year, worn a heart monitor and had an echo because of the palps. They found a very tiny hole in my heart, but said it was nothing to be worried about.

So would you look at my last two lab results and give me your opinion. Other than the heart palps I feel fine. I am always concerned regarding heart anything....

Sept. 20, 2012
TSH 3.09 (.46-4.98) FT3 306 (230-420) FT4 .8 (08-1.8)

Dec 12, 2012
TSH 2.18 (.46-4.98) FT3 294 (230-420) FT4 .9 (.8-1.8)

I take 25mg of metoprolol

10mg of methimazole

Jana


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Jana,

Have you had your TPO or TSI antibodies tested? This would have been early in your diagnosis process.

Your low range FT-4 levels could be the cause of your palpatations.


----------



## mjcrollard (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, TSI <89%


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mjcrollard said:


> So I have been seeing a new Endo, (diagnosed with Graves last December) he seems okay, I don't have much choice where I live and so far I have been pleased with him.
> 
> We had a major snow roll into town today so I had to cancel my appt due to treacherous roads so I called his office to get lab results, find out his thoughts on meds and discuss some concerns I have.
> 
> ...


Jana...............the situation probably involves antibodies, not the numbers above. There are blocking, stimulating and binding antibodies to the receptor sites which make the numbers look good.

Have you had these antibodies' tests?

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Since you have Graves', have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) to make sure you are cancer free? Or at least an ultra-sound?


----------



## jmill (Mar 23, 2010)

mjcrollard said:


> So I have been seeing a new Endo, (diagnosed with Graves last December) he seems okay, I don't have much choice where I live and so far I have been pleased with him.
> 
> We had a major snow roll into town today so I had to cancel my appt due to treacherous roads so I called his office to get lab results, find out his thoughts on meds and discuss some concerns I have.
> 
> ...


Jana,
Before I started on Synthroid, I was getting upwards of 500 palps a day (the cardiologists call them "events". After starting on Synthroid I was getting zero. This was measured with a 24 hour Holter Monitor each time. I can guarantee you your thyroid will/can cause palps. Not the only cause but it definately can be the problem. Your FT4 is low in the range also.


----------

